# Rabbit Breed Please Help??



## d&afarms (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a rabbit that I was told was a Fawn Flemish Giant. Not sure of his age but I am thinking between 5-7 months. He weighs 4lbs. What do you think he is?? Thanks


----------



## d&afarms (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 12, 2009)

I think some sort of a mix.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Oct 13, 2009)

If he's that age and only 4 lbs, he's definitely a mix of sorts.


----------



## Kooshie (Oct 13, 2009)

I would have said Thrianta.  Not that I know a lot about rabbits!  Very pretty, whatever he is!


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 9, 2009)

Kooshie said:
			
		

> I would have said Thrianta.  Not that I know a lot about rabbits!  Very pretty, whatever he is!


No way that is a Thrianta. Not even close.
I wouldn't waste time speculating on the rabbit's age if you don't know. If it was just weaned when you got it, it could be a Flemish at that size. At this point only the adult size will tell you.
From the one clear picture, the color looks to be Sandy, not Fawn. Sandy has black ticking. Fawn does not.


----------

